# Stabilizer Bearing



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Had my truck receive it's road worthy test today (every 2 years in Nova Scotia). Anyways, it passed. Woohoo! 

However, the mechanic (who I know and trust) said that in the not too distant future I'm probably going to need a 'stabilizer bearing'. He said it's connected to the drive shaft and that the rubber gets beat out of them over time. (I believe that's how he worded it). He said if they fail while driving you can bend your drive shaft.

So, is it a big deal for a backyard mechanic to fix it (once I figure out exactly where it is and what it does, of course)? :crazy:


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm guessing he's referring to the drive shaft center support bearing. I've not done one on our trucks yet but it doesn't look all that difficult.

-Roger


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That would be the driveshaft center support, as stated. Use a genuine Nissan part or at least a reputable brand as there have been some issues with the cheaper, aftermarket ones. Replacement isn't too bad if you have a bench vise and an air chisel to get the old bearing off. New one has to be pressed or hammered on. You could take out the shaft and have a machine shop do the press work.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. The center bearing is in fact the bearing my mechanic was talking about. I did a little poking around on the Internet.

I crawled under the truck and I can see what he's talking about. You can take the driveshaft in your and and move it back and forth as the rubber section of the bearing has broken down.

Does anyone have any experience with the brand name 'Timken' for a replacement bearing?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Grug said:


> Thanks guys. The center bearing is in fact the bearing my mechanic was talking about. I did a little poking around on the Internet.
> 
> I crawled under the truck and I can see what he's talking about. You can take the driveshaft in your and and move it back and forth as the rubber section of the bearing has broken down.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the brand name 'Timken' for a replacement bearing?


Yes, I've used Timken on many different applications... such as clutch throw-out bearings, and wheel bearings. I haven't seen any unusual problems with them, but they do have multiple manufacturing facilities around the world, so you're never sure what you are getting until it's in your hand. I can't speak one way or the other for the consistency of their quality control, but I've used some Chinese and Taiwan parts that held up just fine.

-R


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Timken is a good company and have been making bearings for over a hundred years. If you are considering a genuine Nissan part, try 1st AAA Nissan Parts Store


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> Timken is a good company and have been making bearings for over a hundred years. If you are considering a genuine Nissan part, try 1st AAA Nissan Parts Store


Thanks once again, SMJ!

I think it's about time for us to add a "sticky" with all the known good parts sources at the top of this forum. That would save all of us a lot of time.
We need to create an easy to read format, like all the links saved in the first post, maybe? Something like that.
What do you all think?

-R


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome link, smj.

However, I'm having trouble finding the center support bearing.

Hmmm...


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

I just replaced mine Grug, although its 2wd. When you're under the truck, where the drive shaft comes out of the transmission, follow it back to the u-joint, the center bearing should be right there, then another u-joint to the second drive shaft that that goes into the rear end.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

GeoBMX4Life said:


> I just replaced mine Grug, although its 2wd. When you're under the truck, where the drive shaft comes out of the transmission, follow it back to the u-joint, the center bearing should be right there, then another u-joint to the second drive shaft that that goes into the rear end.


I "think" Grug means he couldn't locate it anywhere in the Nissan parts diagrams. I looked pretty quickly, too, and I couldn't find it either. I did find one at rockauto.com, but it's not OEM. They list it under Drivetrain, Drive Shaft Center Support Bearing.

http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/moreinfo.php?pk=1119649&cc=1212231

More Information for NATIONAL HB6

-R


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey, Geo.

Roger was correct. I found it on the truck, but couldn't find it at the site smj recommended. I've e-mailed them, but haven't heard back yet.

Did you replace the bearing yourself, Geo? Or did you have someone else change it? 

The truck is showing absolutely no signs of problems, but my mechanic has me a little nervous saying if the bearing fails while I'm driving then the driveshaft could bend.

(And the links Roger included are the bearings I've been looking into. Gotta' look into Rockauto's shipping charges to Canada.)


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Ahhhhh...OK...Duh! Yeah Grug, did it myself, and just bought a hanger bearing at Napa.
Not a hard job to do at all, just make sure you mark the drive shaft or you'll get vibration.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok. A fella' needs to have a puller and the services of a press. That right?

Also, the front driveshaft...does it simply pull out of the transmission once the universals are disconnected (and the center bearing)?

Surely you must have to give it a little whack or two to slide it out of the trannny.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

The yoke came out with a few taps and some shake spin and pull.lol


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok. I heard back. 

The stabilizer bearing for my truck ('97, 4WD) is $198.00 and $45.00 shipping to Canada.

Yikes. Seems a little on the high end (but it is OEM, I guess). 

I might search a little harder for a local source.

Here's the part#: 37521-VJ525


----------

